# NMR Quilt Raffle - Tickets through PayPal now!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Northcentral Maltese Rescue is entering the final weeks for its quilt raffle, and tickets are available using PayPal. This quilt is absolutely beautiful, and it would be awesome to see another SM family member win it again this year!

QuiltRaffle2017


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks, just got my tickets.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

BTW - the quilt I won 5? years ago remains hanging up in my living room - it is gorgeous.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How cute!!! I loved seeing the real Joey and the quilt one!!! So clever. Hoping it brings in lots of bids!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> BTW - the quilt I won 5? years ago remains hanging up in my living room - it is gorgeous.



Walter, that drawing was the year Lucky was diagnosed - I remember Kathy calling you the day of the drawing and you were so worried about Lucky! I'm so glad you're still enjoying the quilt! :aktion033:


----------



## teacherterry (Jul 12, 2017)

What a beautiful quilt and for a great cause! I just bought 5 tickets.


----------

